# For those who had wisdom tooth extraction



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 21, 2007)

Did you lose any of your hearing? I am afraid I have to go to have my bottom molars pulled (wisdom teeth), but I am afraid of damaging my hearing.. I will greatly appreciate your input here.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 21, 2007)

I've had two dental surgeries to remove wisdom teeth. My hearing (so far as I can tell... eh?) is fine. I only had three wisdom teeth.

Never heard that losing hearing was a problem for some. The first surgery for me (while in the Army), I got a "dry socket" problem in one of two lower gaps. That was painful, and I had to go back to get a fix. I took lots and lots of the 1000 mg ibuprofen--you know, the orange pills the size of a cork?

The second time, and out of the military, my doctor (God save his Mormon heart!) was incredible. I hardly ever felt anything ever after the whole episode. He had to cut into the side of my upper jaw to remove a fully impacted (and upside down) crown, without any roots. I had two prescriptions, one for xs-tylenol, the other for horse pill sized ibuprofen. Next day, after the anesthesia wore off, I took a few tylenol. And after that, no more meds.

That's my story...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 21, 2007)

They simply pulled mine...no hearing problems from that.


----------



## Herald (Jul 21, 2007)

Had three removed and my hearing is fine. That is, of course, if you don't ask my wife who claims that I have selective hearing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 21, 2007)

I lost my hearing in one ear at age 5 and had a wisdom tooth extraction at age 22 -- no connection that I know of.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks a lot guys. I'm here at home nervous. I might have to take my vacation time and attend to this.

One more question, how long before you guys were able to go back to your regular routine. and eating hard stuff.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 21, 2007)

Keon:

I had all four removed at the same time and I have experienced no hearing loss. 

As to your second question, it was about a week later that I was able to eat solid food (with some discomfort however).


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Keon:
> 
> I had all four removed at the same time and I have experienced no hearing loss.
> 
> As to your second question, it was about a week later that I was able to eat solid food (with some discomfort however).



Same here, but I don't remember it being that long before I ate solids. I was in discomfort for a while. Wasn't pleasant, but I have experienced worse pain.


----------



## Herald (Jul 21, 2007)

Slippery said:


> thanks a lot guys. I'm here at home nervous. I might have to take my vacation time and attend to this.
> 
> One more question, how long before you guys were able to go back to your regular routine. and eating hard stuff.



Three days for me.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 21, 2007)

Slippery said:


> thanks a lot guys. I'm here at home nervous. I might have to take my vacation time and attend to this.
> 
> One more question, how long before you guys were able to go back to your regular routine. and eating hard stuff.



I had all mine removed at once. Then I made the mistake of eating tacos, with very hot sauce, the next day. I don't recommend it.

It really wasn't that long before I could eat normally. The dry socket problem can develop if you don't follow the rules the doctor lays out (and even if you do). It's important to keep the wound clean so it can heal from the bottom up, rather than heal over and leave a cavity. That's probably the biggest reason not to eat crunchy things for a while.

I was eating normally probably a few days later. (It's been 30 years, so I barely remember the ordeal). In the mean time I had a lot of shakes.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks a lot for the info guys. I will have to set up an appointment this week to have my x rays done, then to schedule the surgery. I always knew that my wisdom teeth were impacted. My gums used to flame up every now and again, but they would heal back after a while, but this is getting annoying now, since the pain can get overbearing. But I guess its time to be a man.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 22, 2007)

I had all four wisdom teeth removed a few years ago but suffered no damage to my hearing, so much as I can tell.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, no straws and no sodas. Both (especially the straws) are huge no-nos because of the dry-socket. And don't do what a neighbor of my parents' did and use a toothpick after having this procedure.

No hearing issues for me either - and mine had to be cut out.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 22, 2007)

She thought she had a piece of food in her socket, so she used the toothpick - she said the insane pain made her collapse (and she got dry socket too). Yeah, she's not the brightest bulb in the socket. 


As for the other stuff, carbonation and suction are very bad things for blood clots, leading to dry socket.


----------



## Tirian (Jul 22, 2007)

I stopped taking the pain killers after 3 days, but it was about another week before I could get stuck into more solid food. It's important to follow the after surgery care procedures of rinsing with water etc, but I had no infections or complications and I am very glad to have had it done.

Matt


----------



## SemperWife (Jul 22, 2007)

I had all four removed at age 23 or 24. No hearing loss.

All of my teeth were pulled out with only the local anasthetic. I would not recommend this. The dentist offered me gas, but I declined thinking I would ask for it only if I needed it. The top two teeth were not too bad. The bottom two were pretty painful, though. The pressure to remove them was the worst part. If I had accepted the gas, I would have been better off.

As far as the recovery, that was very quick and there were really no side effects. I was prescribed ibuprofen and a pain killer. I only needed the ibuprofen. 

I have had quite a bit of dental work done, including the wisdom tooth extraction and oral gum surgery for a tooth reduction. If I could advise you on a few things, they would be:

_* *Post on the Prayer Forum when you are close to going in.

*The biggest thing to remember is to follow the guidelines of what to eat/what not to eat. If you are careful, then the liklihood of infection is very minimal and the healing is quick. The nice thing is you get to eat some fun stuff and justify it as a healing tool (ie... ice cream, shakes, etc..)

*Take the ibuprofen immediately and keep taking it as prescribed, even if you think you don't need it. If you do this for at least the first 2-3 days, there is less swelling and in my experience less pain.

*Make sure and take the anasthetics offered for the surgery/procedure. They are provided for a reason. Don't learn the hard way like me! *_
My prayers are with you...


----------



## Raj (Jul 22, 2007)

*when do they start creating problem?*

I am curious to know, normally at what age the wisdom teeth become problem? I am ok until now.


----------



## SemperWife (Jul 22, 2007)

I am not sure exactly, but I do know that in the states 23 or 24 is usually pretty late to have them removed. By then, they may have already caused crowding in the mouth and potentially crooked teeth. Most dentists also like to remove them before they impact (break through).


----------



## Craig (Jul 22, 2007)

I think the worste thing that can happen (besides death) is that a nerve could be damaged during the extraction leaving possible permanent numbness in parts of your mouth. 

I had all four out at once...so did my brothers...my older brother had some other dental surgery, and ended up having numbness for a few months.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 22, 2007)

No hearing loss. I did get a dry socket though, which redefined the word "pain." Just don't do anything stupid like drink from a straw. On the same day I had that done I took my brother to the zoo and I think I was climbing fences. Don't do anything like that.

I also became dependent on IBprofen for about 4 weeks. That wasn't good.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 22, 2007)

I had mine removed at 18. It took me about a week before I recovered. The first day I ended up swallowing a lot of blood and vomiting it back up again. Not very pleasant. I think I was on codeine the first few days.


----------

